
The HR Person at Your Next Job May Actually Be a Bot - rahulgulati
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602068/the-hr-person-at-your-next-job-may-actually-be-a-bot/
======
rahulgulati
Barring a very few genuine ones, most of the HRs and recruiters that I've come
across are nothing but humans parroting company policies and procedures.
Practically, they never exhibit any empathy or creativity, I'd love for some
of them to be replaced by bots.

